# Selling My Baby!



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I no longer need a 3/4 ton Diesel. I only drive it occasionally, less than 2000 miles in the past 3 years.
This is a sport model 4x4 with ~120000 miles on it - barely broken in. Well maintained and cared for.It has the Reese underbed mount for a 5th wheel hitch installed (hitch not included).
I'll list it for $10,000 in Truck Trader but will cut an Outbacker a deal. Central Texas (Austin).

The picture is from 2004, I'll post some more after waxing it today.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

120k thats not even broken in. Damn wish I had a use for it pre emmisions rust free Cummins . Good luck shoould be an easy sell.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That will go fast. Those are sought after trucks. Gonna forward to a buddy right now.

Good luck.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Put the truck on Autotrader last evening about 7:30. By 4pm this afternoon I had8 voicemails and 4 emails. I sold it for what I was asking to the first guy that showed up. Sweet.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> Put the truck on Autotrader last evening about 7:30. By 4pm this afternoon I had8 voicemails and 4 emails. I sold it for what I was asking to the first guy that showed up. Sweet.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


 Glad to say I told ya so







Congrats


----------

